# Found Pigeon in Reno, NV



## Samantha Wood Loudon (Jul 4, 2019)

Hello...found a disoriented, hungry and thirsty homing pigeon in south Reno. He is safe with me for now but I do not have a good long term solution. He is banded but with a generic tag that does not lead back to an owner, and I am not a fan of the sport of pigeon racing anyway so would like to find a good home where he will be cared for. Any ideas/suggestions in my area would be great. I would be willing to drive him within a three to four hour radius if a good home is found. 775-338-6631


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

Check this link for pigeon rescues in Arizona, hopefully one of them can help:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...ll=34.246627942560764,-107.02969188750001&z=6

Try this for no-kill shelters in Arizona:

https://www.nokillnetwork.org/d/Arizona/


----------

